# Need help!!!



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

So I flashing gingiritis 3d and I did wipe data and cach all that stuff .then after installing I rebooted and went to the splash screen for like 10 seconds then it shuts of. I went to recovery and tried to recover a rom and while in the proses it shuts off


----------



## aczaplicki (Jul 12, 2011)

Serious question. Is your battery dead?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, sounds like a power issue. If your battery isn't dead, any chance you have a different battery? I had a defective battery that would randomly power off once you hit about 30%.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe it is I don't really know because it had some charge like 25 30%. So the problem could be just the battery?


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

yea, i always flash roms while at full charge or plugged in, ive had some corrupted rom flashes because the batt was too low and ****ed up the install. redownload rom, and reflash while plugged in or at full charge.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RichSimplicity said:


> Maybe it is I don't really know because it had some charge like 25 30%. So the problem could be just the battery?


I assume you have a fairly recent version of Clockwork Recovery, correct? If so, then it should be able to charge while you're in recovery. So if you can, get into recovery while plugged in and just sit there for a while to charge your battery up.

FWIW, this is precisely why you should never flash anything without at least ~50% battery (preferably full battery for this and other reasons).


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I always flash on a full battery. Made that mistake on my DX.


----------

